

Linux Kernel 3.2.41 Released - iambibhas
https://lwn.net/Articles/543662/

======
kogir
Is there something notable about this? Fixes for a severe security bug?
Performance improvements? New features of broad relevance?

The Linux kernel is released all the time. Windows updates aren't usually
notable either.

~~~
neeee
As far as I can tell, no, there is nothing especially notable about this
release.

------
antihero
Eh? I thought current stable was 3.8.4

~~~
cju
3.2 branch is "8th long-term stable release from March 2012 to 2015, used in
Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, Debian 7 Wheezy and Slackware 14.0"
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel#Maintenance>).

Not "current stable" but still stable and maintained.

~~~
Titanous
Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS is on Linux 3.5.0 now.

~~~
rdl
I'm curious if it's worth upgrading servers; I've stuck to the 3.2.0.39.47
(current) on 12.04.2 LTS boxes so far.

~~~
velodrome
Nah, I upgraded a few servers...Didn't see much improvement.

Wait for 3.8, with tcp slow start improvments.

